# Suspension/Blend water base



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

I need a little info/help with some blend I recently received from a sponsor...I would like to know if this tne/dbol blend in water base is good to shot..I have never delt with suspension before so I need some help..

Here are a few pics to help out...first pic is not shaken and the second pic is after it has been shaken...











View attachment 36047
View attachment 36048


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 16, 2011)

what in the fuck? if this is the sponsor I think it is, thats disappointing. the levels are fucked to hell. thats garbage.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

^^yes it is from a sponsor...

Thanks for the input bigben...

Would like to get more peoples in here for their opinions on this as well...


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like the mg/ml is all over the map. I would shoot it though.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 16, 2011)

^^Thank you for the reply brotha...

Like I said before I am not too familiar with suspension, but I thought the solution would not look just like powder in water, literally see all the powder in the water...


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, I've been shooting the tne/dbol blend for about a week and I can say its nothing short of amazing. the mg/ml is definitely off, but I guess that's what you can expect from a water based solution. I would think oil based TNE might be a better option though if you can find it


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> Yeah, I've been shooting the tne/dbol blend for about a week and I can say its nothing short of amazing. the mg/ml is definitely off, but I guess that's what you can expect from a water based solution. I would think oil based TNE might be a better option though if you can find it


 
Doesn't it clog your pin?


----------



## Moneytoblow (Oct 17, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> Doesn't it clog your pin?




I shoot with a 23g. Yes, It clogs my pin. sometimes when it happens I pull back on the plunger a little and then push it back in, most the time it works.


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 17, 2011)

^^thanks bro...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 23, 2011)

I can only say Wow!


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 23, 2011)

Good luck knowing what your weekly dosing is. Lol. This is disappointing, this sponsor isn't looking very good these days


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 23, 2011)

Damn bro, Have you ever used waterbased Test before? Thats some of the worst pain I have ever been in,lol.. I had the old Jurox from Aussie and I just couldnt handel it at all. 
pork chop = pussy, lol


----------



## yerg (Oct 23, 2011)

Pork Chop said:


> Damn bro, Have you ever used waterbased Test before? Thats some of the worst pain I have ever been in,lol.. I had the old Jurox from Aussie and I just couldnt handel it at all.
> pork chop = pussy, lol


Even worse than water-based winny??


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 23, 2011)

Never used water based (I perfer oil)....if I would have known it was water base I would have never purchased the shit..


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 23, 2011)

You can send it to me, I have a special lab for testing....


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Oct 23, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> the mg/ml is definitely off, but I guess that's what you can expect from a water based solution.



Naw man, that's ridiculous even for water-based gear. That is just pathetic...


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 24, 2011)

The mg per ml should be on point regardless. Maybe a small small fraction off in water, like microscopic, this shit is all over the place


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 24, 2011)

I'll take the vial on the far left please....


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 24, 2011)

That would clog up an 18g lol


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 24, 2011)

18g damn...lol...it does look like it would...


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey bulldogz, have you pinned any of it yet?,  If not, start small bro, I am telling you bro.  You will not like it at all,


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 24, 2011)

^^ not yet...sponsor said they will switch it out for the oil base 

So I am not gonna open any of them and wait and see if sponsor will stay true to their word...


----------



## Pitbull44 (Oct 24, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ^^ not yet...sponsor said they will switch it out for the oil base
> 
> So I am not gonna open any of them and wait and see if sponsor will stay true to their word...




Lets just hope he keeps his word cuz im in the same boat bro.


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 25, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ^^ not yet...sponsor said they will switch it out for the oil base
> 
> So I am not gonna open any of them and wait and see if sponsor will stay true to their word...




Good move. 

Have you ever used water based before?


----------



## bulldogz (Oct 25, 2011)

^^never used water base...I prefer oil...

plus this shit looks like sand in water...just looks like it will hurt like a mofo...


----------



## Pork Chop (Oct 25, 2011)

bulldogz said:


> ^^never used water base...I prefer oil...
> 
> plus this shit looks like sand in water...just looks like it will hurt like a mofo...




LOL... If you ever decide to try water based, just order a very very small amount at first bro, because there is a very good chance that your body will not like it and then your stuck with a bunch of shit you cant use. I bet I threw 20 vials of Jurox in the trash back in 2004 or so. I learned a hard leason.


----------



## yerg (Oct 25, 2011)

Yes^^^^^ efin hurts


----------



## bigbenj (Oct 25, 2011)

Hurts, but its worth it. Pure hormone, baby!


----------



## Mr.BIG (Oct 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> Hurts, but its worth it. Pure hormone, baby!


 
Hmmm, it has never bothered me at all! I have only done one brand though, maybe that has something to do with it! I have used 3 or 4 different brands of Prop and never hurt from that either!


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 11, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this and let some know who are interested 

I cracked opened the far left vial in the pic and shot 1ml of it about 30mins ago and it was painless...shot it thru a 23g 1.5in pin...

I forgot what mg/mg this blend is since the forum is no longer up and these are not labeled...I think it is 75/25 (tne/dbol)

Will let peoples know if I get pip tomorrow and if I get some of that freight train feelin...off to the gym in about an hour


----------



## bdeljoose (Nov 22, 2011)

bulldogz, it's been a few weeks, are you still using the tne and is it doing anything for you?


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow props to you. That looks like it's 1 part water to 10parts powder.


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

bdeljoose said:


> bulldogz, it's been a few weeks, are you still using the tne and is it doing anything for you?


 
Not using it anymore after seeing the rest of my vials...

Check it: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/147816-what-do-you-think.html#post2552815


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 22, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> Wow props to you. That looks like it's 1 part water to 10parts powder.


 
Most of them look the total opposite...10 parts water and 1 part powder...


----------

